# Kwik Fit - Damaged Wheel Advice



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

As the title says, some muppet at my local Kwik Fit have damaged one of the wheels on my Megane Trophy.

I had two tyres I'd ordered online and needed them fitted or my MOT so I drove down to the local Kwik Fit branch. I've used them on and off for years, been a nice bunch and generally really good despite the bad image the company has as a whole.

Anyway, new manager in there was seemed pretty unfriendly but said they'd fit the tyres and gave the car to one of the guys there. 

Well first up he's pulled all of the plastic nut covers off with pliers and ruined every one of those. Then upon close inspection of one of the wheels it has a chip round the edge and a chip on one of the spokes. 

I am fully aware that these wheels have always been mint, never refurbished and did not have a mark on them. 

So I headed back down to the branch and spoke to the manager who looked at the wheel and then sent the guy who'd fitted the wheel out to have a look. I will admit he didn't really try to make many excuses and eventually apologised and said it would have happened.

So I went back in and spoke to the manager and told him the guy had admitted and apologised. 

His words were, 'Don't worry he'll pay for it, get it repaired and give him the bill!' :doublesho

Now the guy admitted he'd done it but surely Kwik-Fit have an obligation to pay out and then reprimand their employees? I told the guy I'd get it repaired but I'd be giving him the bill and he basically said the the guy would pay for it even if it had to be taken from his wages!! 

Now don't get me wrong I'm annoyed about the wheel and feel that as a company they should be liable but is it fair to get this guy to pay out of his wages???

Also a friend of mine does wheel repairs and sends wheels off for full refurbs and has said he'd recommend sending it off not a spot repair so it's going to be about £80. I'm going to get it done but I'm really not sure I'm comfortable with pushing the bill onto this employee when I feel it's the companies issue.


----------



## jolls (Dec 25, 2012)

Ask kwik Fit Head Office for their Public Liability insurance details. That should get them moving.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Nice one mate, I've just e-mailed their customer services since posting along with details of the conversation I had in the branch and showing pictures of the damage.


----------



## Pip66 (Dec 17, 2014)

To me it sounds like the manager said that to make you feel bad and not have a claim. As Jolls said deal with head office, if they ask why you're not dealing with the branch, tell them you had no joy with "THEIR" manager.


----------



## THQuattro (Jun 13, 2014)

I think slow fit do not know what they are doing and i never use them.


----------



## Markg2013 (Jan 24, 2013)

I take it you didn't getting anything in writing from the fitter to say that he damaged the wheel? The Kwit Fit manager will try anything to get out of not paying as he will lose his bonus over a claim, that's why he is asking you to take it up with the fitter.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Well I've e-mailed their customer service and like you say, sounds like he's going to lay the blame completely on his fitter rather than take the blame as a decent manager should. 

I'll see what they come back with but to be fair, the managers bonus isn't my problem. Perhaps if he instilled in his staff respect for what they're doing he wouldn't have the issue. 

Don't worry though I will be going as far as I can with it. In the mean time my friend is sorting out a booking in January to have the wheel refurbished properly.


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

You need to ask for there operations managers contact details as they are the 1's that will now deal with your complaint the manager should have taken your details and straight out apologised for his fitters mistake and tell you that the wheel will get repaired at no cost to you


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Operations manager being the person who oversees multiple branches?


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Mate this is uncanny.

Pretty much same circs happened to me a good few years back. I noticed a big gouge when I got home in an alloy, went straight back and they fessed. More annoyed they just didn't come clean at the time, nobody is perfect.

I reckon it's a guilt thing, whether the actual fitter, manager or company ultimately pays its not your problem. They didn't fit them for free or do you any favours so don't feel bad!

It's not just KF either, local Merc dealer trashed an alloy as well more recently. The Manager looked like he was going to tear the fitter a new one 

Hope you get sorted


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Thank you mate and like you say, frustrating they initially try it on and then put their hands up. Luckily the overall condition of the car and the other wheels is indicative of the level of care the car has received so they'd have struggled to deny the damage. 

I'm sorting out the wheel to be refurbished fully as my friend who does repairs advised it would be a hard colour to match and would rather have the wheel sent off for a proper refurb not just a repair so I'll be getting it sorted properly. 

Then we'll see what they say when I present the bill for it.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

firstly why the hell did you go to KF? Would be the last place Id take a pushbike never mind a car as nice as yours.

Endless times during my career i've witness and repaired many **** ups by kwikfit.. 

To be honest sounds like the response of typical tyre fitting moron. No brain power no skills.. just a cabbage.



I think if you turn up with the bill you will be lucky to get anything but I wish you good luck.


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Firstly I'm surprised KF offered to fit the tyres - they normally won;t entertain fitting anythign they havent supplied themselves. Perhaps the branch decided to do it on an individual basis, complainign to KF HQ might not get you very far - at least you have recompense for their errors.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Steve said:


> firstly why the hell did you go to KF? Would be the last place Id take a pushbike never mind a car as nice as yours.


Well as I say I'd used the branch on and off for years. For example had tyres fitted on my Lupo and a valve replaced on the Trophy without an issue. Always been a decent bunch of guys.

Also problem is my MOT is waiting on the tyres to be fitted so I was a bit desperate even though they charged me £29 to fit two tyres.

Like I say I've e-mailed the head office so if I get no where in the branch at least they are aware of it.


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

£29!


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Yep, that was a kick in the gonads anyway as when I've used them before I've just bunged the lad swapping the tyres a tenner and they never put it through the till. 

I'm guessing this new manager works by the book exactly so paying £14.50 per tyre means I won't be giving up on them paying for damaging the wheel. Not like he was doing me any favours anyway. 

Little update though, just had a call from Kwik-Fit customer services, they've told me to get the wheel repaired (which I'm sorting this week). Present the bill in the branch and they should be able to refund me there and then. Alternatively, if I e-mail a copy of the receipt to their customer services chap, I'll be sent a cheque. 

To be honest as much as it's a hassle, if they stay true to their word you can't say fairer than that.


----------



## Overdoser (Oct 25, 2010)

That seems pretty reasonable mate.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Yeah I was expecting having to go back and forth about it but I assume they contacted the branch and they put their hands up. Well I assume so. 

I won't hold my breath until it's paid for but seems promising.


----------



## w138pbo (Jul 10, 2013)

Most garages are like that if its the fitters fault then they pay unless a genuine accedent.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Well I wasn't sure as I'd hate to think this lad ends up £80 out of pocket when in fact the company should be paying for it.

That said if it's in their contracts that if they damage something it costs them then so be it. I just wasn't convinced by the managers reaction and attitude.


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

It comes out of the brandise monthly bonus not out of the fitters pocket directly


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

That's kind of what I'd hoped. Bit like if I dropped a laptop at work and the screen smashed. I might get it in the ear but effectively the repair/replacement would come out of IT's budget.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Alex - this might sound cold....but it's how I see it. They damaged it, they will fix it. I woudl not worry too much about the fitter. He's obviously happy to work there and signed up for whatever terms he was offered. It's an internal problem after they have refunded you.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Bero has it spot on. End of the day things happen they have insurance for serious things. and minor things they just pay out for.... Things are always at somepoint going to go wrong.


I'm sure the fitter will be dancing around the workshop with his air gun for a while yet..


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Props to you Alex for not chasing the fitter, like you say most are just cabbages & i think its unfair to chase them personally for the money seeing as its a pretty low paid job in the first place. I think its a c unts trick going after money from people like that. Like you say, if you made a mistake in your job you'd hope you could get the company pay for it and it might have been a genuine accident the fitter damaging your wheel. Do as to others as you would like do to you is my attiude & i'm sticking with it.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Bero said:


> Alex - this might sound cold....but it's how I see it. They damaged it, they will fix it. I woudl not worry too much about the fitter. He's obviously happy to work there and signed up for whatever terms he was offered. It's an internal problem after they have refunded you.


No, I do agree with you mate. If the fitter signs himself up to take responsibility personally for mistakes in the work place then that's up to him. The only thing I wasn't convinced by was whether his manager was being entirely fair to him.

Also, I didn't feel comfortable walking in with a receipt and handing it directly to the young lad. My gripe is with Kwik Fit and not this individual.

I just didn't want this lad to get lumbered with the bill when actually it should be going through the books properly. If at the end of the day, this lad signed a contract saying he'd pay for the damage out of his own pocket then that's not my concern. But if that's not the case I don't think it'd be fair that's all. :thumb:



jay_bmw said:


> Props to you Alex for not chasing the fitter, like you say most are just cabbages & i think its unfair to chase them personally for the money seeing as its a pretty low paid job in the first place. I think its a c unts trick going after money from people like that. Like you say, if you made a mistake in your job you'd hope you could get the company pay for it and it might have been a genuine accident the fitter damaging your wheel. Do as to others as you would like do to you is my attiude & i'm sticking with it.


To be honest the young lads attitude couldn't have been better, he initially defended himself but put his hands up, said he was sorry and that it shouldn't have happened.

The managers attitude was less favourable. Also upon reading a comment on here that the managers get a bonus if they have a year of no incidents, could it be that he doesn't want the complain official so he doesn't miss out? So he'll put the cost onto his employee??? It's a big IF but not fair if that's the case.

Either way, it's going through their customer services so it'll be done the proper way whatever the fitter signed himself up for. :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

I used Kwik Fit locally once to fit tyres I bought as I wanted a specific brand.

On the phone they were really nice, so went in. They scraped all my alloys, had a nightmare with all the tyre pressure sensors and the deputy manager was the biggest bull****ter I have ever come across.

I sent an email to Kwik Fit head office that night, the following morning I had a call from the branch manager to go in to get it all sorted, he was a nice guy.

They couldn't sort the tyre pressure sensors out even after putting new ones in, they didn't realise they needed coding to the car.

Peugeot did this for me for free otherwise Kwik Fit would have had the bill.

I will never set foot in a KF for the rest of my life.


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

If KF treat their staff like that then it's no wonder they have such a poor reputation. I dont use them any more they are nowhere near on price and I wouldnt trust them with any of my cars....................


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Well I can openly say I wouldn't touch Kwik-Fit again. I used to defend my local branch because the guys were good, reliable and careful. Not anymore. 

As it happens I did get paid out in cash for the wheel to be repaired, money which I obtained yesterday. 

So, as much as I'm moaning about them at least they've dealt with the problem and paid out with minimal fuss.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

I would never use them full stop. They always come out as the most expensive garages for tyres etc. too.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Ironic things is I've never bought tyres from them for that reason. Even when I had my Lupo (2009) they advised me to use BlackCircles and they'd fit them for a tenner. That always suited me fine. 

For fitting I used a local brance of Tyre City who I told about Kwik Fit and the tyre fitter was very careful and proud to show me my damage less wheel after fitting a tyre for me.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 15, 2008)

I went to Q F years ago for one tyre and was told I needed shock absorbers , didn't get them and got car mot d months later and it passed , had to go back for other tyres and again was told I needed shocks , had a word with mechanic and said it has just passed mot no more said , haven't been in a q f since .

Farmer locally got puncture on bmw 7 series and had to get two tyres also told he needed shocks and got them done . weeks later he had another puncture went to a different Q F and was told needed shocks ,left car and went to local market , returned was presented with a big bill , paid puncture and presented receipt for shocks so they were under guarantee . staff were totally gutted he complained but it did no good .


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

That's pretty shocking and I'd never experienced them trying to up-sell services until they inspected a tyre that had a faulty valve and tried to tell me the tyre needed replacing due to damage to the tyre because it had been, 'driven flat'. Which was 11psi at worst, for a short distance. 

That said I think plenty of places do this, had some alloy wheels swapped over and told I needed new brake pads, brake pads which lasted another 12,000 miles! That was a smaller tyre chain but they're all cheeky if they can be, well plenty seem to be.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Any update on this OP?

I had a similar experience with my alloys last week.


----------



## ozzy (Jan 1, 2007)

Alex_225 said:


> Well I can openly say I wouldn't touch Kwik-Fit again. I used to defend my local branch because the guys were good, reliable and careful. Not anymore.
> 
> As it happens I did get paid out in cash for the wheel to be repaired, money which I obtained yesterday.
> 
> So, as much as I'm moaning about them at least they've dealt with the problem and paid out with minimal fuss.





VW Golf-Fan said:


> Any update on this OP?
> 
> I had a similar experience with my alloys last week.


Think he got payed out!


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Any update on this OP?
> 
> I had a similar experience with my alloys last week.


Sorry mate, I thought I'd updated this.

I did indeed get paid out, in cash the full £105 I was owed. The reason for the cost being that I had someone leave the car on axle stands and take the wheel for a professional repair and then bring it back and re-fit it.

Not too much of an argument like I was expecting though so fair play. :thumb:


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Alex_225 said:


> Sorry mate, I thought I'd updated this.
> 
> I did indeed get paid out, in cash the full £105 I was owed. The reason for the cost being that I had someone leave the car on axle stands and take the wheel for a professional repair and then bring it back and re-fit it.
> 
> Not too much of an argument like I was expecting though so fair play. :thumb:


That's fair enough mate, makes things easier when they just pay out with no quibbles. 

If you read my thread about my similar incident then you'll see it's very much 'ongoing' at the moment.

Can I ask, did you select a place and get a quote for the alloys to be repaired then present that to Kwik Fit or did you use a place they recommended?

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=357005


----------

